# Concussion update!



## Trusty Rusty (May 2, 2014)

Well a lot of u wanted an update about my concussion. I may possibly not sure yet but possibly have bleeding in my brain from concussions. Family is taking concussions way more serious now (they understand now its not dust yourself off thing and get back on)  I will know if there is any bleeding in my brain in 3-4 weeks. Wish me luck. I will let treatment if I do have brain bleeding. Oh yeah and I ended up having a sinus infection too and I didn't.ride.and I am glad I didn't became riding would if made it worse. Besides im not.aloud to ride yet. Doctors orders.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trusty Rusty (May 2, 2014)

I will be going to doctors a lot more often and will get my heath needs met 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

http://www.healthline.com/health/lobar-intracerebral-hemorrhage#Diagnosis4

Trusty, 
If you have bleeding of the brain (cerebral hemorrhage) that condition is considered an immediate emergency that requires immediate hospitalization and treatment in order to prevent permanent damage. Not sure who told you it take 3 to 4 weeks to determine/diagnosis bleeding on the brain, but the attached link goes into detail about diagnosis via CT Scan or MRI and the results of such tests are very quick. 

I truly hope that you get the proper medical diagnosis and treatment asap for your problems. In the meantime stay away from your horse.You can't afford to risk anymore bumps on the head.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

A brain bleed is not a wait and see thing, you get it treated or you die. Anyways, that's good news because that is not what you have otherwise you won't be typing on here.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

sorry, not wanting to pigpile on, but why would it take 3 to 4 weeks to diagnose? by that time, you'd be dead, or have a stroke. 

my brother had this, after a severe blow to his skull. it was touch and go , and required openning his skull to relieve the pressure due to bleeding and swelling. it only took a couple of hours to know that he was in need of immediate surgery.


----------



## Trusty Rusty (May 2, 2014)

The doctor said to wait and three weeks was and is the earliest I can get in to the docs. I'll keep y'all updates. Idk idk if I go to hospital or not I'll let u guys know
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm really hoping you misunderstood the doctor. A brain bleed is nothing to "wait and see" about.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Overread (Mar 7, 2015)

I would phone to confirm and if it is a suspected brain bleed take yourself* to A&E. Like the others said it is not typical not generally advised to wait to see if you've got it.


*get someone to drive you/taxi/ambulance


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Are you talking about a chronic subdural hematoma?

Yes it is possible to have a very slow bleed which does not cause any symptoms for weeks or even months. I think I remember my doctor warning me about that after my accident several years ago (when I landed on my helmet after getting bucked off).

Chronic subdural bleeds develop over a period of days to weeks, often after minor head trauma, though such a cause is not identifiable in 50% of patients.https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subdural_hematoma#cite_note-Downie-6 They may not be discovered until they present clinically months or years after a head injury.https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subdural_hematoma#cite_note-Kushner98-7 The bleeding from a chronic bleed is slow, probably from repeated minor bleeds, and usually stops by itself.

Hematomas that do not cause symptoms may not require treatment. Therefore, it is sometimes better to leave them alone unless they are causing symptoms.

I think doctors are required to warn most concussion patients of this risk, even if the risk of actually developing the condition is very low. 

Either way, I hope the OP feels better. And please stay off your horse until she gets more training! or find a trainer to work with you!


----------

